# On Market: 2008 Audi S4 with DTM Appearance Package & Only 405 Miles on Ebay



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The B7 S4 has always been one of our favorite S-cars and we've just found one very nice example on Ebay. A 2008 this car features only 405 miles and features the rare sport appearance package that used components from the European A4 DTM model complete with real carbon fiber accents. The carbon looks particularly good compared with the car's dark grey paint. 

More after the jump.

* Original Listing *


----------



## siluo (Jun 4, 2010)

CfBT cheap wow gold Education Trust is an independent not-for-profit organisation with an overarching goal of making a contribution to the academic achievement and personal development of young people and adults.include’s mission is to buy wow gold secure the inclusion of all children and young people in mainstream education, training and employment to enable them to participate as full members of their communities.include’s strategic aim is to have a major tiffany impact on social exclusion by enabling the redeployment of resources from crisis intervention into prevention. We do this by working with young people aged from four-25 in a variety of projects around the country.Our wow buy gold current contracts range includes Primary Intervention Projects; Key Stage 4 alternative education; bespoke programmes for specific groups (e.g. Cognitive Behaviour Approach intervention for Substance Misusers); and Post cheapest wow gold 16 Foundation programmes including specific projects aimed at discrete groups (e.g. care leavers and young mums) yjh.


----------

